# Dogs w/ no hairspray



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I love how you can SEE who has a decent coat like that! The brown has a nice coat, the puppy does too, but the rest of the whites FLOP a lot!!! hehe. Love it; thanks!


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

did the judge require it?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW! That was really interesting. How did it happen that none of the dogs were sprayed up? The brown did look better than the whites without hair spray. _


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think they all looked gorgeous.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Well THIS is refreshing to see  !!!!

They all look so pretty and the white that was third in a line-up (with "red" handler) has darn good hair even without enhancements ) . Brown is also "fluffy" , but I do not like the redish "highlights" on her head :rolffleyes:

Thanks for posting : )))) 

Hopefully this will become a new trend :victory:


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I love it! Look at how beautiful their coats look. Shiny, healthy, not all gummed up. White and cream dogs carry the hairspray off better than others. I have yet to see a darker dog whose coat I thought looked great/healthy once doused in it. Frankly, I wouldn't want to be the judge having to run my hands over all that goo. It doesn't feel nice, especially after humidity hits.

I struggle with this. Jasper has such a gorgeous coat. Soooo shiny. Shinier than most of the black pups we see in the ring. It fluffs nicely on it's own, though the topknot is getting long so can get a little floppy after a while. I hate hairspray in his coat. It dulls the color and shine and it's sticky in the humidity. I love the way his coat moves with him and adds to his flashiness. 

I also have to admit that after fussing over his coat for 3 days straight at a show, in 90 degree heat with 100+% humidity, having to bathe him because of the hairspray Monday morning is the last thing I want to do. Must be done though because if he gets caught in the rain it's a horrible mess to comb out.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I think the no hairspray look is great. I wish poodles were always shown looking like this! While I do like the continental, I am personally not a fan of the overdone massive hair look that so many show poodles sport, particularly those who are specialing. I think this look requires you to focus on the dog rather than the hair, which is as it should be.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OK i don't like it  i'm not big on the big show hair either (hence why i'm NOT trying to show poodles *L* like i show aussies). I'd rather a scissorred TK like in the modern etc... then this floppy 'human' hair look.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, with no hairspray, you can really see who has good natural texture and who doe not. That Brown may be sunburned, but she has better coat texture than most of the Whites in the ring.

BTW... the 1st guy in the video is Jim Johnson who is showing Delilah for me. I'm pretty sure he one that class and finished that bitch.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I'm in love with the continental all over again. I like this look much better than the sprayed-up look. And of course you can actually see whether the dog has good coat or not. Wouldn't it be great if this turned into the norm?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Well, with no hairspray, you can really see who has good natural texture and who doe not. That Brown may be sunburned, but she has better coat texture than most of the Whites in the ring.
> 
> BTW... the 1st guy in the video is Jim Johnson who is showing Delilah for me. I'm pretty sure he one that class and finished that bitch.


I do not know :rolffleyes: Still like the adult white (with "red" handler) the most and than a white in puppy coat. Brown also has "surprised" expression, too much white on the side of the eye :rolffleyes: for my taste :rolffleyes:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

hummm, I'm not sure I like that look either, though I DO like the no hairspray thing.  I would rather see the topknots scissored personally, but that's just me.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wait, I changed my mind. It watched it again and it's just the first dog I wasn't found of the look on.... or maybe it grew on me. I would still rather see the topknot scissored but this look isn't so bad either.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have seen this video and IMO the brown looks like it has some spray in there.I found out who the judge is and guess what ? he will be at a local show in NOV lol so I will let you guys know how it goes. I am going to ask my friends if this judge really does not like hairspray.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I have seen this video and IMO the brown looks like it has some spray in there.I found out who the judge is and guess what ? he will be at a local show in NOV lol so I will let you guys know how it goes. I am going to ask my friends if this judge really does not like hairspray.



Who's the judge?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I have seen this video and IMO the brown looks like it has some spray in there.I found out who the judge is and guess what ? he will be at a local show in NOV lol so I will let you guys know how it goes. I am going to ask my friends if this judge really does not like hairspray.


_
I'll certainly be waiting for that thread!_


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Beautiful Poodles even without hairspray!


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

WOW!!! Three thumbs up from me on this. . . not that I show poodles, but I just think they look fabulous! You can actually see the dog under all of that hair, and you can really see the what the hair is like, not so much the groomer's topknot setting ability. Very cool.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW, I'd love to see more judges like this!!! Not so "big hair" and would have to be styled a bit different so it doesn't 'flop' but it sure does make the ones with a better coat stand out! 

I also look forward to the info on his next show!!!


----------

